# Can't access For Sale forum



## bill.hester (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Guys

Sorry for the newbie request!! I'm just baffled as to why I can't open a new thread on the For Sale forum, but all others are fine. Is there something more I have to do in terms of profile etc?

Very grateful for any guidance

Thanks and warm regards, Bill Hester


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

5 post minimum


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

you need more posts

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/11014-coffee-forums-uk-classifieds-usage-guidelines/


----------



## bill.hester (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah okay thanks guys. So does this count as post #2 or do they all have to be OPs?

Sorry - so lame / high maintenance I know!!!!!


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

counts as 2


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

bill.hester said:


> Ah okay thanks guys. So does this count as post #2 or do they all have to be OPs?
> Sorry - so lame / high maintenance I know!!!!!


Yeah. 5 posts in total. Just keep asking questions, tell us about your coffee journey, etc


----------



## bill.hester (Mar 10, 2011)

HAHA Well I have spent the last ten years getting to know a Fracino Piccino - two flat whites a day and it has long remained one of the best purchases we've ever made. A couple of months ago the water went cold, and I suspected a boiler element. It was time for a change, and after MUCH deliberation we were so pleased to catch one of the new Lelit MaraXs that came into Bella Barista (they sold out within the day!). Couldn't be happier with the new machine, it's beautiful inside and out. Matched it up with a Eureka Mignon and never looked back. So I'm going to put the Piccino and Ascaso grinder on the For Sale site, as I figure it's a fairly easy repair for anyone who is technically-minded.....

That's the story! Thanks for asking  Thanks for being so kind and welcoming

Cheers, Bill


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome. Why not post a pic up of your setup on the 'Show off your setup' forum and you'll soon have 5 posts. The Mara X seams to be popular.


----------



## bill.hester (Mar 10, 2011)

Very good idea - I will do that!

Thanks again guys, hope you are keeping safe and well

Warm regards, Bill


----------



## Annih (Jun 25, 2020)

Lovely setup. Im new too so I suppose hello and welcome


----------



## Ally_8004 (Jan 25, 2017)

Very smart setup.


----------



## Sam7036 (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah looks like a great set-up


----------



## Ben Mc (Jun 23, 2020)

I was wondering the same! Managed to end up with an Astoria Junior AND a Wega Mininova after despairing of ever getting the former back from my sister and brother in law (long story!)... Needless to say they returned it the day after I had completed the purchase of the Mininova. Need to move it on now - having just had them both checked over and serviced at Traders in Surbiton. Once I hit 5, I will be adding it. The two machines are almost identical - choosing which to sell/keep was like splitting hairs!


----------



## dave1138 (Jul 28, 2020)

Very nice. Considering the same change after nearly 10 years with a silvia + pid


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

bill.hester said:


> Very good idea - I will do that!
> 
> Thanks again guys, hope you are keeping safe and well
> 
> ...


 Lovely kit. I can't get the idea out of my head that you spent ages (and a small fortune) to dial in the perfect shot only for someone to whack three squirts of syrup and some coffee mate into it 😁


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

bill.hester said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Sorry for the newbie request!! I'm just baffled as to why I can't open a new thread on the For Sale forum, but all others are fine. Is there something more I have to do in terms of profile etc?
> 
> ...


 Same for me. At least until I read the rules. 5 posts seems a little low, some forums I frequent require up to 50 meaningful posts (not just padding posts).

I'm glad to be here also.


----------



## Inktastic (Jul 27, 2020)

bill.hester said:


> Very good idea - I will do that!
> 
> Thanks again guys, hope you are keeping safe and well
> 
> ...


 Very nice!


----------



## Randleog (Jul 6, 2014)

Glad I found the answer to that one. I couldn't believe that coffee community was passing up the opportunity to do a bit of back-door horse trading.

I'm currently falling for a Ferrari Red Mignon Specialita but I haven't managed to drum up a narrative for my dear one that's good enough to justify my expenditure of nearly £500 less than 12 months after I purchased a high-end full-suspension mountain e-bike. I'm interested in what the For Sale section has to say about what other grinders are in that price range.

(I'm hoping this post will bring my total to 5 post!)


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm just here to build to my 5 post minimum  Actually, I'm trying to buy, but it seems like you can't buy without a 5 post minimum either.


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

earthflattener said:


> I'm just here to build to my 5 post minimum  Actually, I'm trying to buy, but it seems like you can't buy without a 5 post minimum either.


 Five years a members and haven't made 5 posts, that's some lurking.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah, when I joined I was in a monastic order with a vow of silence.


----------



## mnakh (Aug 25, 2020)

This explains a lot - I thought I was being super daft by not being able to figure out how to post 😂


----------



## Turner19901 (Jul 10, 2020)

Was wondering the same thing but I've also just noticed the 5 post rule, thanks everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

